# HELP! Welding a 5star guard element to aluminium brew pot



## xlev (12/2/15)

Hi guys

I have bought a 5 star element http://www.5stardistilling.net/element-guard/ with the 2.4Kw element they sell on their website as well.

I didn't realize that that the guard element had to be soldered, so I was not prepared for that. I do have a little silver soldering
kit which comes with a butane torch, some Silver flux (sodium borate Pentahydrate) and a little bit of silver wire. Now I assume that the silver wire is supposed to be used as the filler in this case, but there is not nearly enough to weld it to the brew pot. Now I assume that people use cheaper fillers for welding. Basically I need to weld a stainless steel guard element to a aluminium brew pot. Does anyone know what filler I should use for welding? Also where is Brisbane could I buy it? Also if someone is willing to sell me just a little bit of it (I can pay for postage as well) that would be great.

Thanks for your help

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Kingy (12/2/15)

Ya best of getting the weldless one from 5star mate. He will happily exchange ive brought many things from him.


----------



## xlev (12/2/15)

Kingy said:


> Ya best of getting the weldless one from 5star mate. He will happily exchange ive brought many things from him.


Hi Kingy

This is a backup plan, but I wouldnt mind welding it on, that way it is really easy to remove the element after brewing and giving it a good clean.

Does anyone have experience welding?


----------



## Camo6 (12/2/15)

Welding dissimilar metals can be problematic and you may not want to risk ruining your vessel in doing so. It would be easier if the pot was stainless. If you're still determined you need to call a good TIG welder and ask their advice as there are varying methods to use to ensure the integrity of the metals aren't affected. It would be cheaper to solder the fitting on but you'll probably want a MAP torch to generate enough heat.

FWIW, I like Kingy's suggestion.


----------



## Blencs (12/2/15)

Sorry guys, but this adventure of welding aluminium to stainless steel is near impossible. The materials are too dissimilar to enable an integral jointing solution. I am a metal fabricator with 20 years experience and specialise in Tig welding. I would suggest upgrading to a stainless pot or purchasing a 2400Watt element from keg king that can be simply drilled and fastened into position. I use them in my keggle and works fine. My other fittings are tig welded though.
Good Luck


----------



## QldKev (12/2/15)

I too would stay away from welding, it would be pretty special. You can get some specialty solder for it, but it's pretty hard to come by. I'd probably swap it over for the weldless kit. 

No way would I be using a Keg King element, maybe search for "keg king elements" on here.


----------



## xlev (12/2/15)

Blencs said:


> Sorry guys, but this adventure of welding aluminium to stainless steel is near impossible. The materials are too dissimilar to enable an integral jointing solution. I am a metal fabricator with 20 years experience and specialise in Tig welding. I would suggest upgrading to a stainless pot or purchasing a 2400Watt element from keg king that can be simply drilled and fastened into position. I use them in my keggle and works fine. My other fittings are tig welded though.
> Good Luck


Thanks for the reply,

I guess I will try to swap it for a weldless one.

Thank you everyone for your replies


----------



## sp0rk (13/2/15)

QldKev said:


> I too would stay away from welding, it would be pretty special. You can get some specialty solder for it, but it's pretty hard to come by. I'd probably swap it over for the weldless kit.
> 
> No way would I be using a Keg King element, maybe search for "keg king elements" on here.


Seconding this, I've had problems with more or less everything I've bought from KK (haven't even been brave enough to use my element)
Five Star's weldless elements were designed to go in the same size hole that the KK elements use, because of the KK element's notoriety for blowing out


----------

